# Use Gater Board for room treatments?



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm going to have some leftover Gator board available soon. Does anyone know if this could be used in sound treating a room? Gator Board is an extruded polystyrene foam board bonded between two layers of Luxcell® wood-fiber veneer. The boards are all black and 1" thick. I should have 5 3'x4' panels for use. Any thoughts on how well this would work?
Thanks
Randy


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably not well at all. The surface sounds as if it is sound reflective and not absorbing. Polystyrene foam as well isn't very absorbing when it comes to sound even if it can do heat insulating.


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

Bummer. Now I need to figure out what to do with all the excess material.


----------



## django1 (Jan 28, 2009)

rseynaev said:


> Bummer. Now I need to figure out what to do with all the excess material.


"Gatorboard has exceptional rigidity, surface quality and durability make it the mounting board of choice for photographers and photo Mount, screen printing, acrylic, oil painting and Water Colorists. The typical applications of Gatorboard is mounted photos, cut out letters, screen printed graphics, backing boards, temporary walls, parade floats, blueprint, charts, graph mounting, and costumes"


----------



## rseynaev (Dec 30, 2010)

django1 said:


> "Gatorboard has exceptional rigidity, surface quality and durability make it the mounting board of choice for photographers and photo Mount, screen printing, acrylic, oil painting and Water Colorists. The typical applications of Gatorboard is mounted photos, cut out letters, screen printed graphics, backing boards, temporary walls, parade floats, blueprint, charts, graph mounting, and costumes"


Thanks. My kids both go to an Arts School so I'm sure some projects will come up in which to use it. I'm thinking of using a couple as bulliten boards for their rooms. This stuff is really nice material and normally pretty expensive.


----------

